# 33 болячки или как найти причину головных болей



## Bryuzga (29 Май 2017)

Здравствуйте!Меня зовут Светлана.У меня такая проблема.Я обратилась к врачу полтора года назад с головной болью и болью в шее.Пройдя обследования мрт головного мозга -МР признаков очаговых и объемных образований вещества мозга и мозжечка не выявлено;кисты обеих верхнечелюстных пазух( кисты маленькие по 11мм×17мм, лор сказала, просто наблюдать).МРТшейный отдел позвоночника.МР-признаки нарушения статики в виде выпрямления физиологического шейного лордоза; остеохондроза шейного отдела позвоночника,1ст.,без грыжевых проявлений.УЗДГ сосудов шеи и головы.Дилатация просвета внутренней яремной вены с права.Умеренное нарушение хода позвоночных артерий между поперечными отростками шейных позвонков со снижением кровотока в вертебробазилярном бассейне на экстракраниальном уровне.Признаки экстравазального влияния.Рентген шейного отдела - нестабильность 3-4 позвонков.Итоговое заключение врача невролога -Дорсопатия шейного отдела.Мышечно-тонический синдром.Цервикокраниалгия.S-образный сколиоз грудо-поясничного отдела позвоночника.Скрученый таз. На протяжение всего времени меня лечили медикаментозно, лечение не приносит результатов.На данный момент я имею, головокружение, боль и прострелы в шее , в затылке,в лобной части.Постоянное мышечное напряжение в плечевом поясе, в шее, голове и лице.Головная боль постоянная.На протяжние полутора лет я наблюдалась у трех неврологов.О заключение первого я написала- это дал невролог-мануал.терапевт.Второй невролог поставила DS : психосоматика.И третий невролог поставила диагноз -боль мышц напряжения и назначила только подушку на гречичной лузге.У психолога я была, он не подтвердил психосоматику.Была в ПНД и прошла курс антидепрессантов- головная боль так и осталась.Из за гула , шума, звона в ушах , а так же прострелов в области ушей и в самих ушах я посетила лор-врача и сделали аудиограмму- все в порядке.Была у эндокринолога - щитовидная железа уменьшена , просто требует наблюдения, гормоны в норме ( пью эутирокс год, по назначению врача) сахар , брали из вены 6.0.За все время лечения пила вот такие лекарства.Мидокалм , аэртал, вазобрал, спитомин, элтацин, афобазол, милипромин, карбомазипин, сонопакс, вертибо , кавинтон, уколы мексидол, нейробион, магний В6 и еще были, но я уже не помню. Вспомнила еще, что у меня немеет левая сторона головы и один раз ( на тот момент я не принимала лекарства, а значит не может быть аллергия на лекарство, а пищевыми я не страдаю) так вот , опухла, онемела, слегка посинела и деформировалась нижняя губа рта.Прошла самостоятельно через несколько часов.Первого июня мне назначили кардиолога, так как мое давление часто повышается на 15-25 мм от рабочего давления.Пью блокатор , так как тахикардия.Вот с этим всем я живу, сейчас меня не лечат, состояние ухудшается, как быть дальше?

Еще добавлю, что в области первого позвонка и покругу сильное давление или напряжение, не знаю как правильно описать , что то похоже когда взлетаешь на самолете, ощушение давления и заложенности.Это происходит где то последние месяца полтора-два.


----------



## Niks44 (29 Май 2017)

@Bryuzga, скорей всего в вашем состоянии виновата подзатылочная зона, попробуйте пропальпировать  короткие мышцы шеи они находятся прямо под затылком только надо посильней нажимать не как киска лапкой, если при нажатии идет отраженная боль в затылок, висок, лоб, то с большой вероятностью это они. 


Bryuzga написал(а):


> Постоянное мышечное напряжение в плечевом поясе, в шее, голове и лице.Головная боль постоянная.


Это головная боль напряжения да и триггеры в межлопаточной и трапеции наверняка имеются


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Май 2017)

При наличии артериальной гипертензии,конечно, необходимо проконсультироваться у кардиолога.
Невролог-мануальный терапевт не применял мануальную терапию в процессе лечения?


----------



## Bryuzga (29 Май 2017)

@Владимир Воротынцев, терапию я прошла, 7 сеансов по 45 минут.Пока проходила, становилось лучше, но это только во время сеансов.
Пока я жду очередь к кардиологу( а у нас попасть с узкому специалисту проблематично, записываешь за 1,5 - 2 месяца) мне врач выписала Андипал, и когда давление падает до рабочего 115/75 , улучшений я не чувствую.У меня шея и плечи как будто горят, по ощущениям , что у меня температура 38-39.Я так понимаю, что это идет воспаление.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (29 Май 2017)

Есть же частные медицинские центры, платные консультации в государственных учреждениях. На здоровье экономить глупо. Ведь так и помереть можно, пока очередь дойдёт на бесплатную консультацию.


----------



## Bryuzga (29 Май 2017)

Niks44, мне больно дотрагиваться до затылочной части, больно лежать, причесывать волосы .Если нажать, то бегут мурашки по голове, волной, от места прикасновения и до лобной части, так же мурашки при повороте головы, не важно в какую сторону.



Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> На здоровье экономить глупо. Ведь так и помереть можно, пока очередь дойдёт на бесплатную консультацию.


Согласна с Вами, а что делать если ты безработная мама в декрете с двумя детьми и не имеющая родителей, которые могли бы помочь.Вот поэтому и приходится ждать врачей.


----------



## Niks44 (29 Май 2017)

@Bryuzga, вам нужен мануальный терапевт который хорошо знает мышцы и представляет что такое МФС, тетя из районной поликлиники со своими ненужными таблетками вам не поможет


----------



## Bryuzga (29 Май 2017)

@Niks44, я прошла курс терапии , но помогало пока ходила, отдала 28 тысяч , еще раз оплатить я просто не смогу сейчас.
Три врача и три диагноза, сначала наверно нужно узнать точный диагноз и потом уже решать , что и как.


----------



## Niks44 (29 Май 2017)

Что вам даст диагноз (шейный остеохондроз,синдром СПА,дорсопатия шейного отдела,ВБН, мышечно тонический синдром, ГБН) можете любой выбрать


----------



## Bryuzga (29 Май 2017)

Не знаю, что даст.Наверно успакоение, ибо не зная точного диагноза приводит в замешательство.


----------



## Ирина Черемнова (29 Май 2017)

@Bryuzga, кроме вышеперечисленного боли может давать нестабильность,  сколиоз, спондилоартроз, нейропатия затылочного нерва..


----------



## Samantha (29 Май 2017)

Сколиоз и скрученный таз... + нестабильность (или гипермобильность).
Выложите рентгеновские снимки ШОП с функциональным пробами, если они есть и напишите доктору air с этого форума. Он часто комментарует такие темы. 

_______
А вообще Вам нужен специалист, умеющий работать с мышцами и не страдающий зудом вправления. Увы, таких единицы. Даже в крупных городах.


----------



## Bryuzga (29 Май 2017)

Samantha написал(а):


> Выложите рентгеновские снимки ШОП с функциональным пробами, если они есть и напишите доктору air с этого форума. Он часто комментарует такие темы...


Спасибо , снимки есть, вылажу.



Ирина Черемнова написал(а):


> Кроме вышеперечисленного боли может давать нестабильность,  сколиоз, спондилоартроз, нейропатия затылочного нерва..


Я так понимаю, что все один на один наложилось, 33 болячки, итог : головная боль.



Samantha написал(а):


> Выложите рентгеновские снимки ШОП с функциональным пробами...


С функциональными пробами - это как?


----------



## Samantha (29 Май 2017)

3 снимка. Разное положение головы.


----------



## Bryuzga (29 Май 2017)

Поняла, да есть в трех проекциях


----------



## AIR (30 Май 2017)

Samantha написал(а):


> 3 снимка. Разное положение головы.


Четыре..
Три, это "экономисты" от рентгена делают...


----------



## Samantha (30 Май 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Четыре..
> Три, это "экономисты" от рентгена делают...


Снимок через открытый рот?))) Лучше, конечно, снимки в нормальных местах делать; но, к сожалению, не всегда так получается.


----------



## AIR (30 Май 2017)

Samantha написал(а):


> Снимок через открытый рот?))


Нет.
1.Спереди, 2.сбоку, 3.сбоку при максимальном сгибании, 4.сбоку при максимальном разгибании....
Четыре предмета...
P.S. Хотя, можно было бы выложить уже, хоть то, что есть..


----------



## Bryuzga (31 Май 2017)

@AIR, здравствуйте. Вроде 4 . Еще есть мрт снимок.


----------



## AIR (1 Июн 2017)

Bryuzga написал(а):


> На протяжение всего времени меня лечили медикаментозно, лечение не приносит результатов


Ведущим является мануальное явление..


Bryuzga написал(а):


> На данный момент я имею, головокружение, боль и прострелы в шее , в затылке,в лобной части.Постоянное мышечное напряжение в плечевом поясе, в шее, голове и лице.Головная боль постоянная.На протяжние полутора лет я наблюдалась у трех неврологов.О заключение первого я написала- это дал невролог-мануал.терапевт.В


Нужон не гибрид какой нибудь, а просто мануальный терапевт имеющий опыт работы с подобными проблемами и владеющий мягкотканевыми методиками мануальной терапии..
На снимке спереди расплывчат и плохо виден самый важный отдел - кранио-вертебральный переход.. Но, все равно общая ситуация ясна, а более конкретно и скрупулезно доктор ответит при мануальном осмотре..


----------



## Bryuzga (1 Июн 2017)

@AIR, какая ситуация видна и сможите ли Вы мне помочь в моей проблеме?


----------



## AIR (1 Июн 2017)

Bryuzga написал(а):


> Какая ситуация видна


Что проблема вертеброгенного характера..


Bryuzga написал(а):


> и сможите ли Вы мне помочь в моей проблеме?


Я завтра отработаю и на пару недель дачный отпуск..


----------



## Bryuzga (1 Июн 2017)

Отпуск это дело хорошее, сейчас я буду проходить лечение, и если оно мне не поможет, я же могу обратиться к Вам? Вы мне поможите?


----------



## AIR (1 Июн 2017)

Bryuzga написал(а):


> Отпуск это дело хорошее,


Неплохое, по крайней мере..


Bryuzga написал(а):


> сейчас я буду проходить лечение,


Удачи!


Bryuzga написал(а):


> я же могу обратиться к Вам?


Я почти всегда "последняя инстанция"..


Bryuzga написал(а):


> Вы мне поможите?


Типа гарантийное письмо выдать?


----------



## Samantha (2 Июн 2017)

AIR написал(а):


> Нет.
> 1.Спереди, 2.сбоку, 3.сбоку при максимальном сгибании, 4.сбоку при максимальном разгибании....
> Четыре предмета...
> P.S. Хотя, можно было бы выложить уже, хоть то, что есть..



Спасибо, что исправили мою ошибку. Будем знать!
_________
Светлана, выздоравливайте!


----------

